# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  экзамен профессионал  по платформе 8.3

## Poluk

Доброго времени суток! Граждане форумчане может есть у кого сборник вопросов для экзамена профессионал по платформе 8.3. Экзамен будет приниматься уже в апреле этого года! буду оч признателен!

----------


## beautifulworld

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...l.testprofplat 

Тут вопросов достаточно, чтобы подготовиться к экзамену

----------


## baksan

Подскажите, где сейчас можно готовиться к Профу по платформе?

----------


## Tavalik

Полная база вопросов с правильными ответами, удобной формой подготовки, мобильным клиентом и пр. есть на: 1-exam.ru.

----------


## Juza

> Полная база вопросов с правильными ответами, удобной формой подготовки, мобильным клиентом и пр. есть на: 1-exam.ru.


а не жирно им платить за то что было совсем недавно  в открытом доступе .

----------


## i-Demon-i

Так и ни у кого нет ответов?

----------


## tweakos

могу скинуть комплект вопросов с ответами (8,3) сам недавно по ним сдавал,очень помогли.

----------


## артемушка

буду очень презнателен

----------


## tweakos

http://depositfiles.com/files/7ra40ttpb

----------

1Bonya (08.01.2020), alex.bad.boy (10.01.2018), alex5013 (10.07.2019), an82 (08.06.2016), anastsiya (24.08.2016), AndreiSkl (19.11.2015), andrey_24 (28.01.2019), anton905 (24.07.2018), Antonius888 (22.09.2016), asmuk (01.03.2016), a_golentsov (20.05.2016), Bim145 (04.08.2017), BiWik (01.11.2018), brun (13.06.2018), catlina (07.11.2016), CCCP_Konstan (22.08.2016), Elkin-Palkin (09.05.2020), ElzaErg (07.03.2017), exept (20.10.2015), fL4me (15.05.2018), gess73 (16.10.2019), Glea (02.08.2016), Goodwin) (24.08.2016), Iriskin1980 (28.08.2017), ivanastana (12.06.2018), jan-pechka (16.11.2017), jduyy (15.05.2016), jojane (24.04.2017), k0sta87_ (05.05.2016), kosteman (20.02.2019), LexDec (03.02.2017), Leya (26.01.2018), mark2012on (19.10.2016), matop4eg (15.03.2016), maximkzn (12.01.2017), na1k (12.06.2016), NAMO (09.11.2017), Natal410 (31.01.2016), Nataliia (31.05.2016), natik_82 (05.09.2017), needmic (10.06.2016), nelovek (09.11.2016), Oxana_U (25.04.2016), Palych78 (11.04.2019), pattyx (31.05.2016), pavelk10 (21.04.2020), PeacefulWarrio (11.03.2016), PetrLvv (22.05.2020), qsunnx (21.07.2016), Rehina (05.09.2016), S.Magdich (06.09.2016), Sashoolia (30.01.2017), Saval1986 (07.10.2016), saviiv (22.10.2015), SilverSerpent (03.03.2019), soldy (24.08.2017), sound_kurgan (19.04.2016), Steamir (10.06.2017), Torez351 (12.11.2017), Torganik (09.06.2016), transmission (22.03.2016), ulgr0m (31.01.2017), ulvn (05.05.2018), Usa4ev (29.01.2016), vagreen (13.11.2019), Valik888 (12.01.2020), vd2007 (09.08.2019), virhot (23.04.2016), vladiclav121 (08.01.2018), Vladimir2008 (20.03.2017), vovanrulez (20.02.2017), Vubrazhul (25.01.2017), VVi3ard (21.03.2018), ZerIzy (12.08.2018), zerra (11.04.2020), Zloychaplin (05.04.2018), zurfik (27.01.2017), Ирина_Е (11.01.2017), Ксения36 (05.02.2020), Леонид7 (17.02.2018)

----------


## Amfick

А по БП, ЗУП, УТ не у кого нет?

----------


## Семен2014

> А по БП, ЗУП, УТ не у кого нет?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B0%D0%BB/page2
вот тут зарплату и ут выкладывал.

----------

Amfick (16.01.2016), CCCP_Konstan (22.08.2016)

----------


## Tavalik

> А по БП, ЗУП, УТ не у кого нет?


Вопросы с ответами на ВСЕ эти экзамены есть здесь: 1-exam.ru

----------


## Азверин

на 1-exam. ru теперь платно(
поможет кто базой *.dt  на профа по платформе 8.3?

----------


## Алексей ответы

Есть ответы на комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1с:бугалтерия 8"(ред.3.0) издание 2 состояние на ноябрь 2015 года автор Чистов Д.В.

---------- Post added at 11:23 ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 ----------

new.1s@yandex.ru    все вопросы в личку

----------


## sound_kurgan

ой респект тебе, братуха!

----------


## na1k

Ого! спасибо огромное!!!!! надеюсь правильные ответы;)

---------- Post added at 13:03 ---------- Previous post was at 13:00 ----------




> http://depositfiles.com/files/7ra40ttpb


спасибо тебе!

----------

Bladenv (23.01.2017), CCCP_Konstan (22.08.2016)

----------


## щелкун

скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## Pristorion

Спасибо

----------


## mabekin

Народ, привет. Скиньте плиз dt-ник для подготовки на платформу 8.3. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## lostkz

> http://depositfiles.com/files/7ra40ttpb


Приветствую мог ли бы кто-нибудь скинуть на другой файлообменник, на депозите какая-то убер каптча просит набрать текст на английском, я не разбираю буквы которые они там проговаривают...

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Kiddyn

Хочу сдеть экзамен 1С профессионал, но на сайте 1С выбирается только 1С профессионал по вопросам продаж в небольшой фирме 1С Франчайзи - это он или нет?

----------

